# South Park Railroad Museum



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

Since I brought up the subject of the Como roundhouse, I might as well add some from its neighbor. The Denver South Park and Pacific Railroad ran nearby out of South Park Colorado. (yes this is the home of Cartman and company from the cartoon series, South Park). I got these shots also in 2008. Some could aid in modeling. I'll let you decide. However, regarding the one with my wife, she only models for me. Regards, Dale

*http://photo-sharing.winsoftmagic.com/1/ju4epxwb.htm*


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Is this the museum that is at Fairplay Colorado. Looks familiar. 

Terl


----------



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Teri; Yes it is in Fairplay and not far from Como. Regards, Dale


----------

